# Changes in Uber Driver App



## tinymoon (Nov 26, 2017)

I just notice that we as drivers can not change the rider rating anymore except we have to Go to the website and do it from there. 

I don't even know if Uber actually change the rating ot just simple emotional support

We still can use HELP to report rider behaviour. 

So no more change of mind. No more change of heart and no more retaliation.

I really can't understand and wonder how Uber keep rider with rating 3.4 , 3.8 and 4.2 active.


----------



## bennybuoy (Oct 2, 2017)

They pay for rides.....


----------



## U8er (Sep 11, 2017)

It is not their policy but just a technical problem. There have been a few times we couldn't change the rating, but this problem had been fixed in a couple of days. Now you can change their rating.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

It still think i'm doing ubereats while i'm not doing ubereats...


----------



## tinymoon (Nov 26, 2017)

I just wonder if Uber actually change the rating or just option to make both drivers and riders happy for the change of heart?

I usually don't change my rating toward riders anymore except there is an serious issue.

I don't care much about rating. Just happy driving.
Recently, because of the new legislation applied to drivers. I'm too paranoid and panic when pick up passengers in the middle of the road ( night time when there is no traffic kicking in my ass).

I got 1* and 4* for not stopping in the middle of the road to pick them up. My rating dropped significantly as 5* are not coming. 

Weird things as discussed elsewhere in this forum. 3 paxs rated me 5* with badges right in front of me. Badges came but 5* stay the same. Uber must be kidding me.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

tinymoon said:


> I just notice that we as drivers can not change the rider rating anymore except we have to Go to the website and do it from there.
> 
> I don't even know if Uber actually change the rating ot just simple emotional support
> 
> ...


A paying customer is why no kick



tinymoon said:


> I just wonder if Uber actually change the rating or just option to make both drivers and riders happy for the change of heart?
> 
> I usually don't change my rating toward riders anymore except there is an serious issue.
> 
> ...


Cancel,easily done,move on



tinymoon said:


> I just wonder if Uber actually change the rating or just option to make both drivers and riders happy for the change of heart?
> Yoyr ratings become low ,Uber will can you
> I usually don't change my rating toward riders anymore except there is an serious issue.
> 
> ...


----------



## tinymoon (Nov 26, 2017)

Could you advice Cancel-based on No Show or Safety Concern?
Thanks


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

safety concern if rider in dangerous pick up spot like road where it busy. If no cars behind you and the road dead. I would pick them up but if there a hundred and one cars behind me... I keep on driving and cancel


----------



## tinymoon (Nov 26, 2017)

Will do, no more disgraceful pax down rate because we don't stop the traffic behind to pick them up.

Thanks, I learn day by day reading to constructive comments from you guys.

Cheers


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

tinymoon said:


> Could you advice Cancel-based on No Show or Safety Concern?
> Thanks


Nothing to concern.....if they make it hard for you for a pick....cancel due to risk concerns.
....


----------



## fields (Jul 11, 2016)

I have never understood this obsession with changing ratings for riders. Some fear if they give a rider 1 star, they will notice it and give the driver an undeserved bad rating. As it takes a week for a rider's account to update, I dare say this is very unlikely.


----------



## tinymoon (Nov 26, 2017)

I can confirm one thing for sure. 5* do come through randomly but 5* with badge or comments then I won't see the total 5* rating change. I have few pax rated me 5* with badges right on the spot and never seen the 5* come through. Badges and comments come through straight away. I notice if there is no badge then the 5* comes through randomly right after riders rate me.

For anything less than 5*, I can see its impact on the rating straight away within a second. Technically speaking, riders have a chance to rate you when they open the app to book for next ride then stars come through randomly even on the day you don't drive.

I don't rate passenger down except I have to report rider's behavior to Uber. Otherwise, all 5* to them form me. 

At first, I do care the rating as it might impact on me somehow but nowadays, I don't really care, just happy driving and do the best from my end. 

And I don't care my rider rating app. I have seen as low as 3.2 pings on my driver. Riders have talked openly that they don't care about their rating, they just simply delete the account and create a new one within seconds.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

when someone downrates you it is instant. You don't wonder about downrating an uber driver 3 days later  You do it on the spot and it get sent the the uber driver immediately. I've been having 5 star drama since the start of December. Just not coming through and it like 1/4 of them is coming through.

Before when someone rates generally comes through like a downrate too after 1-3 minutes now it never comes through or takes 24-72 hours. Those people that actually rate too I see them rating right away when they get out of their car. Contrary to popular belief a lot of people still rate maybe 30-40% of riders. Maybe something going on with their unstable application since everything seem to be falling apart on it.


----------



## tinymoon (Nov 26, 2017)

I could see around less than 40% of the passengers do rate. Unfortunately, the one does rate is not a regular passenger and he/she somehow does not understand how rating impact on us as drivers.


----------



## Phatboy (Feb 9, 2017)

It my experience just over 40% will rate, and roughly 4% will give you a badge or leave a comment. I personally love the comments, which I see as genuine and personal, and hate the badges, which I think are "ersatz" and impersonal. In general terms I gave up on badges when I left the cub scouts.

As for the ratings I give, there are only two kinds. Almost all get five stars. Even drunks and 'lively' passengers. My job is to drive people around efficiently and safely, not to comment on if I like them or not. Very rarely, I will dish out a one star. Thats exclusively reserved for anybody who is rude, obnoxious, disrespectful or behaves in a way that is dangerous to themselves, or puts me at risk of picking up a fine. I never give out four, three or two stars, and I don't try to score retrospectively.


----------



## tinymoon (Nov 26, 2017)

To me, either pax get 5* or 1* plus a report to Uber for their "unpleasant"behaviour


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

1 or 5,nothing in between.


----------

